# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Người yêu lý tưởng

## comeback235

- 16 tuổi, tôi ao ước có bạn trai. 18 tuổi, tôi có người yêu, nhưng anh ta lại quá khô khan. Tôi xây dựng hình mẫu chàng trai lý tưởng của mình là một người lãng mạn.
- Năm vào đại học, tôi gặp một anh chàng lãng mạn, nhưng lại quá "mít ướt". Vì vậy, tôi đi tìm người có bờ vai vững chắc.
- Năm tôi 25, người yêu của tôi rất vững vàng, kiên định. Nhưng anh ta lại chẳng hề biết biểu lộ cảm xúc. Quãng thời gian ấy thật buồn tẻ. Rồi tôi tìm một người khác.
- 28 tuổi, tôi gặp một người rất vui nhộn, nhưng rốt cuộc tôi không chịu nổi anh ta. Lúc nào anh ta cũng đùa bỡn với tôi, tán tỉnh và đọc thơ Ngay do chunng minh thuong cho những cô gái khác. Anh ta khiến tôi khốn khổ hơn là hạnh phúc. Chúng tôi nhanh chóng chia tay.
- Bước sang tuổi 31, tôi tìm thấy một người đầy tham vọng, thông minh và mạnh mẽ. Ngày nào anh ta cũng xem giá vàng trong nướcTôi quyết định kết hôn cùng anh ta. Nhưng (lại nhưng)... chỉ một thời gian sau, chúng ly dị. Anh ta lấy đi tất cả những gì tôi có và tẩu thoát cùng cô bạn thân của tôi.
- Giờ đây, tôi đã 40 tuổi. Tôi vẫn đang tìm một mẫu người lý tưởng của riêng mình. Có lẽ đó phải là một người trầm tính, chững chạc, ít tham vọng... Tôi biết một người như thế, chỉ có điều ông ấy đã ngót nghét 70 tuổi...

----------


## dung89

haiz vậy tui cứ FA luôn cho rồi

----------


## kohan

Thế thì thôi cứ FA yêu làm gì cho mệt nhỉ  :Frown:

----------

